# Mullet for breakfast



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Was in Orange Beach from Thursday till Sunday and watched it rain all weekend. Saturday morning I was jonesin for some fish so I took the mullet net and chased a school long enough to get 3 nice ones. Filleted them then, seasoned with Veron's seasoning and set them aside. Took 3 tbsp butter, 3 tbsp brown sugar and 1 sliced banana and put in a skillet over medium high for 5 to 8 minutes then put the fish in and cooked for 5 more minutes. Outstanding is an understatement. Mullet was swimming at 8:00 and eaten at 9:00. Dont get much better.


----------



## Fishing Dad (Jan 4, 2014)

sounds great, I used to eat fish and bananas camping on the beach in gulf shores.great mornings when I was surfing


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

If you go fishing with smarty, he will fry up the fish on the bridge while it's still kicking. There isn't much better than fresh mullet though!


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Im Hungry


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

When I was a kid, we used to eat bream and pancakes at my grandfather's a lot for breakfast.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Fish is great for breakfast. Don't understand why more restaurants here don't serve it. Last time I was at Triggers they had it on the menu for breakfast.


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

Cracker barrel has catfish for breakfast called uncle hershals


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Never noticed it at Cracker Barrel. I will check it out next trip.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Never tried it with bananas. But I've had plenty of mullet and cheese grits for breakfast.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

southern yakker said:


> If you go fishing with smarty, he will fry up the fish on the bridge while it's still kicking. There isn't much better than fresh mullet though!


 That fresh mullet does sound good! Never tried it with bananas though. Gonna have to give that a try sometime!
Was frying up some ground mullet, white trout, and sailcat at about 3:30am Friday morning on the bridge. Love my Esbit cooker. Can have hot grease in 2 minutes or less.
One of my favorite purchases :thumbsup:


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Fried mullet and grits was a staple for breakfast when I was a young'un. Old man used to salt it down in big pickle jars. 

Rick


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Rick, I remember those times also but you just don't hear much of fish for breakfast anywhere around here. The idea of a fish fry at 3 am is intriguing. We used to catch fish and take it into Rusty's restaurant and he would fry it up. Nothing better.


----------

